# Wolf Chemicals WG-1NT nano glass sealant - "Glass Guard"



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£23.95 from Waxamomo here.

*Used on:*
VW Golf Mk5 Windscreen

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Over time, windscreens and windows become pitted and etched thus greatly reducing their ability to repel water. Wolf's window sealant makes old and new windows and windscreens bead water like never before, which will greatly improve vision when driving in the rain and will eliminate the need for using windshield wipers.

DIRECTIONS:

Thoroughly clean the surface to be treated and clay or polish if necessary to remove any imbedded contaminants. Apply a moderate amount of sealant to an applicator pad or a microfiber towel and firmly work into the glass in small sections. Once the entire glass has been covered, repeat the application until a solid haze can be seen over the entire area. Let stand for 10-15 minutes and remove with a clean microfiber towel. Dampen the towel to remove residue if needed.

*Packaging:*
I had a sample bottle as such it was in a plain generic bottle. The actual retail bottle looks great and branding looks really eye catching.

Sample bottle and applicators:

















*
Appearance & Fragrance:*
Clear liquid with a very strong smell which I've come to expect from these sealants, almost solvent like but not quite.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
This is not strictly something sealants are known for but this particular one does have cleaner properties and you can see the contamination coming off on the applicator pad.

Dirt on applicator pad:









*Ease Of Use:*
I used cosmetic pads in order to apply this, as I feel they give the best method of application for these products. Also it allows for a little of the product to go a long way.

The product wasn't hard to use but it wasn't as easy as some. I cleaned and clayed my windscreen first and then applied the sealant with the cotton pad in straight lines. I applied a first coat not long after the second and left it to sit for 10-15mins.

When it came to removing I found it difficult to remove with a dry MF cloth but once I dampened the cloth the residue was an absolute breeze to remove.

*Finish:*
A nice clean sealed windscreen.

Before application:









Haze Appearing:









After application:









Beading:


















Sheeting video:





*Durability:*
This will be tested over the winter months, however some have already tested it and reported 4 months+ durability on this.

*Value:*
Initially this product seems very expensive, I know this may put a lot of people off. However for £23.95 you get 150ml and application doesn't take much product. I barely used any for my windscreen. 
I think it is expensive but typically these types of products are, with 150ml in a bottle it will last an absolute age, and so I would say it provides terrific value for money in the windscreen sealant market. A bottle woud cover maybe 10-15 windscreens maybe more, and if a top up coat is only required every 4-6 months then you can see how this product provides great value.

*Overall DW Rating: 85%*









*Conclusion:*
I've given it 8 stars at the moment as durability is not personally tested by me, however if I find it to last a serious amount of time then I will update the score. After a drive in the rain down to the local supermarket I had a chance to see it in action - boy was I impressed! Around 35mph water started sheeting off the windscreen and any beads left were looking for the quickest escape route out of dodge. Really impressed by this. Also it has taken a beating from salt and so forth on the roads and is holding up well.

This is a great product and one which is well worth the time in applying. The beading and sheeting upon application is great. It is a product I would certainly purchase once in stock for the UK market.

*Thank you to Jesse at Wolf Chemicals for supplying this product for reviewing.*


----------

